# What anti seize type for titanium in aluminum and titanium into steel?



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

I searched a lot and can't really figure out what anti seize to use.

I've seen so many people say different things.

Here are the various types I think I need one of these below:

Nickel Anti Seize
Copper Anti Seize
Zinc Anti Seize

Here is what I will be joining.

1) Titanium screw into aluminum

2) Steel black screws (maybe black oxide?) into titanium

What type would you use? And would you use the same or different types for each of those.

Thank You for helping me out I really can't figure this out.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

You will be ok with regular grease for the most part. But, if you are concerned with the make up of general anti-seize's, Finish Line AS is basically graphite and copper, and Park Tools AS is graphite and aluminum, and both have your materials mixing covered. Ti, Aluminum, and Steel.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

I like this park tools stuff, it does cover everything.


----------



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

Betterbolts.com - great place to shop! I Ti'd my entire Ripmo.

If you order bolts from them they send a complimentary anti-seize or you can just purchase it by itself here: https://betterbolts.com/products/titanium-anti-seize-formula


----------



## 9ck (Jun 12, 2015)

Allowing myself to pick up this thread. I thought I bought the best allround anti seize - Loctite 8156 Metal Free Anti Seize."For use on all types of metal" and "Temperatures up to 900 deg. celcius" according to the discription on the "can".

I thought metal free would be great because it could be used in any combination without worrying about titanium bolts.I got home and started to use the anti seize from Loctite. In the evening i decided to check with the datasheet - and was very surprised to find this wording in the sheet.

_GENERAL INFORMATION
This product is not recommended for use in pure oxygen and/or oxygen rich systems and should not be selected as a lubricant for chlorine or other strong oxidizing materials._

https://docs.rs-online.com/86da/0900766b80fd7710.pdf

What? Not for strong oxidizing materials? I'd consider aluminium a strong oxidizing material. Now I'm really in doubt if I can use this product for my bike (combination of aluminium, stainless steel, carbonparts and a few titanium bolts).

I've contacted the manufacturer - but I guess I'll be lucky to hear from them. What do you guys think? Anyone with knowledge about this product?


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

I doubt they would know, this stuff seems to be so complicated and nobody really knows anything.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it doesn't matter, it's going to gall a bit anyway. you only need to grease it,

I've seen copper, aluminum, zinc, marine metal-free...

they all work enough to do the job.

[if you have ti, get nickle based, according to Permatex]

it's not worth finding the ultimate engineering solution, 'cuz peeps are just gonna
use what they have anyway, and it all works pretty much the same

_as far as aluminum being a strong oxidizer, yes but no. _it does strongly react but forms a few atoms thick layer of aluminum oxide, then the oxide is so tough, it blocks any more oxygen and stops oxidizing almost immediately. that is why aluminum lasts so long, it forms a tough skin.

the loctite warning is about don't use this on oxygen tanks or connecters or on welding equipment, gas fittings, pool filter units....that type of stuff


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You guys are over thinking this. First, consider the relationship between aluminum and Ti from a galvanic or electro potential. Dissimilar metal (galvanic) corrosion is the primary reason one might want use an anti-seize for these metals, but you're in luck because Aluminum and Ti are nearly compatible. You should be fine with just grease.


----------



## 9ck (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! I guess my main concern was if the product from Loctite had some kind of chemical included that would accelerate / worsen the oxidation in sted of providing the needed “insulation layer” - when it came to strong oxidizing materials.

I’ll let you know if I get a response from the manufacturer.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My advice is to move on from that concern and seek alternatives. It's really a non-issue.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

if you are that concerned, set a maintenance schedule more often than 'never' and disassemble and regrease and reassemble on a regular basis. problem solved 100%. if you have pricy gear you wanna keep, you do pre-emptive service.

if you just ride it and put it away wet, don't be surprised that something is seized 3 years down the road


----------

